# First fall soreness!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Blood in your urine warrants a trip to the doctor, IMO.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, go to the doctor, like yesterday!


----------



## JadenAndGagesMom (Apr 27, 2012)

Nurses don't like to visit doctors! Hehe. I might tomorrow though. See how it is in the morning. I've heard the day after the fall is the worst.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree... if you haven't done so already, a trip to the doctor wouldn't hurt!

For your hip, lots and lots of ice and hip stretches.

Good luck! Falling is definitely no fun, especially the day after. Hope everything heals up quickly!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I would do an ice pack, maybe a pain pill & stretches wouldn't be a bad idea either. A glass of wine might be nice...


----------



## JadenAndGagesMom (Apr 27, 2012)

An update! There was still blood in my urine today so I went to the doctor. They did a kidney ct and it showed a hematoma on the kidney... Which is just a bruise. The hip was x-rayed and no fracture- just a strain/sprain. So he said ice and pain relievers and rest. And if the blood becomes a lot or the pain gets worse than come back. So for now im at work  not resting lol. Thanks for yalls help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Good Girl! I am releived to hear you took it seriously and went to the doc. hope that's all. you had a doozy for a first fall. Usually, they aren't that bad.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree. A small bruise is one thing, but blood in the urine you should go to your physician urgently and if you can't get in, go to the hospital. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad you got it diagnosed! Feel better soon


----------

